# LED Mini lights into lock on?



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

I have an idea that I want to see if it will work or not. I have a Lionel 1044 transformer hooked into my track with some street lights, and a few other accessories in use. I was wondering if I could cut one of the LED mini lights off of a strand of Christmas lights and wire it into my Lock on using wire connectors etc and light up some of my structures that do not have light? Concerned if this would blow the bulb etc? 
Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, it would blow the bulb. 

There are many tutorials on using LED's for your train display, give us a more detailed idea of what you're trying to accomplish and what you're using.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

I am trying to light up a few other little buildings and accessories that do not have lighting. I am running a 1044 Lionel transformer with post war two wheel steam locos. I have about 5 street lights lit up, and one building that is pre lit. I also have the camp fire hobo scene as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What are you intending to light them with, please be specific? Are you looking at the 12V LED reels, individual LED's, what?


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

I am thinking individual LED lights. 12 volt.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Who's individual LED lights? For LED lights to be 12V, they have to have dropping resistors. You can pick up tons of 12V wallwarts for peanuts on eBay, they make good LED power supplies. If you want to run them from track or accessory power, here's a good solution. AC power in, DC power out. You can adjust the voltage to anything you need.

AC/DC to DC Step-Down Volt Converter 3.3V 5V 9V 12V Rectifier Filter Buck Module, $2.76 shipped free.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try this thread if you want to use Xmas LED lights. Beware some of those lights do have resistors.


----------



## Digitalbill (Oct 4, 2020)

Look on e bay at 12v LED side marker lights i use them in Christmas village houses


----------

